# CAPE TOWN and Western Cape, S.Africa



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

*Taken so many pictures over the last year of my city, thought it's time to open one of these (thanks to Pule - SA Forumer).*

All pics are either of Cape Town or taken within 150km of the city of the surrounding winelands etc.

Hope my photography does this gorgeous city justice, hope you all enjoy and we also hope all the soccer fans of the world will come and join us for an awesome 2010 FIFA World Cup!!! 

Cape Town from Bloubergstrand...









Cape Town panoramic from Signal Hill...









New Financial district on the Foreshore...


















Driving into the CBD looking towards the Green Point World Cup Stadium (under construction)...









Some new buildings in the Claremont suburban business district...









Every freeway is practically under construction for 2010!

















Cape Town International Convention Centre...

















Strand and Somerset West, far south-east suburbs of Cape Town...









CBD from Signal Hill...









Looking across Century City and Table Bay to the DuToitskloof Mountains beyond... still a little snow on them!









N2 (Eastern Blvd) Freeway snakes its way into the CBD...









The Victoria and Alfred Waterfront, from Signal Hill...


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

*Some other pics of the Western Cape surrounds*

The Cape in the winter... this is the time of year when the world cup is held...

Waves crash in front of a stormy Table Mountain









Sea Point and the angry South Atlantic...

















N1 highway towards Johannesburg, after the rain and snow... between Paarl and Worcester









country town of Worcester and their "only" mall...









Hex River Valley (120km from Cape Town)...

















Every town has a huge church in the middle... Worcester (100km from Cape Town)...









Rawsonville and the dormant vines (80km from Cape Town)...









Winter wonderland of Ceres (150km from Cape Town)...









Cape Town's infamous incompleted Froeshore Freeway hno:









Cape Town from the Waterfront...









Heerengracht in Central Cape Town...









More of the financial Foreshore!









Driving into the winelands on the N1 freeway near Paarl (45km from Cape Town)









Interesting new or refurbished buildings in and around the Cape Town CBD...

































































http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc40/andresannman/PICT0060.jpg


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Awesome pics - a city I love dearly and reminds me of many fond memories there ...


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Afrikas Traumstadt... :drool:

I love this city and I can't wait to visit it!


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

Many fantastic shots here, if Lithuania get into South Africa 2010, i'll not miss a chance to visit Cape Town


----------



## UrbanImpact (Jan 10, 2005)

Great pictures!


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

awesome pictures of cape town. looks like a dream of a vacation. i had no idea south africa got so much snow!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cape Town is very beatiful, very nice, amazing :cheers: thanks for posting those photos


----------



## GerardInMTL (Mar 9, 2009)

:eek2: A-mazing city! I SO want to go there


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

awesome:applause:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

so beautiful! the city looks very unique as well


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow, this city is beautiful! If there's one place in Africa I'd love to see, then it's this.


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Excellent pictures. Thank you for posting them for us to enjoy!


----------



## Akenadom (Nov 15, 2008)

sooo beautiful, i like it!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

annman said:


> Cape Town from Bloubergstrand...


And this photo is really awesome


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

MNiemann said:


> awesome pictures of cape town. looks like a dream of a vacation. i had no idea south africa got so much snow!


Check out South Africa's snow resort at www.snow.co.za


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great pictures,
thanks for sharing


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

^^ You're Welcome Guys. Just glad you enjoy them and enjoy gorgeous Cape Town. I'll try to dig up a couple more in the coming days. Cheers!


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

Cape Town International Convention Centre...








^^*Don't know if anyone noticed, but see if you can spot the Southern Cross?*


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

annman said:


> *Taken so many pictures over the last year of my city, thought it's time to open one of these (thanks to Pule - SA Forumer).*
> Strand and Somerset West, far south-east suburbs of Cape Town...


What a view, looks like a great place to live.


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

jbkayaker12 said:


> Nice city and very similar mountain peaks with that of Vegas. We also have Table Mountain in Vegas. I've met a South African of Dutch descent many years back, a nice guy. Too bad it is costly and takes a long time to fly to South Africa , I would love to visit it.


We just get a bit more rain!!! :lol: Come on, I've been to Vegas twice already and mates of mine are there on holiday right now on a "bachelor's getaway." Save up some money, get your butt to McCarran Int'l, suck up the 4.5hrs to Atlanta and the 16hrs on to Cape Town and come visit us...


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

^^^^^Hehehe I've got my vacation already planned. I'll be visiting Boston, Nantucket Island, Cape Cod and Marthas Vineyard this summer.


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

^^ Boring!!! That area is so Martha Stewart and Wall Street CEO vacation home! :lol: :lol: :lol: Do something crazy.


----------



## Subrata (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Annman, these are terrific images that you have of Cape Town, they bring back some lovely memories of my short visit there a couple of years back. As I had some shots uploaded in picasa, I thought I just might share them here...........hope it's OK and you don't mind. Please correct me if I am mistaken with the IDs of some of the shots.

#1 *V & A Waterfront at Night.*









#2. *Devils Peak from the Highway.*









#3. *V & A Harbor.*









#4. *The African Trading Company Building*









#5. *Clock Tower and Swing Bridge.*









#6. *Table Top Mountain from the roof of Sandton City Shopping Centre* [Edit] as kindly pointed out by "FromJoanne" it's from the roof of *Canal Walk Shopping Centrum.*









#7. *Resting Seals at the Harbor.*


----------



## dajumper (Nov 25, 2005)

hideous!


----------



## FromJoanne (Feb 1, 2009)

Subrata I really liked your pix especially since you took a different take of the sights from most tourists  



This 
*#6. Table Top Mountain from the roof of Sandton City Shopping Centre*

should be *from Canal Walk shopping centrum* which also happens to be the biggest shopping mall in Africa and whats interesting is that most restaurants are halaal due to our Muslim community in Cape Town 
and to show people where you were standing 
I'll post some shots from Canal Walk Mall 
This was my view for almost a year since I lived in an apartment right opposite
it was a beautiful windless evening (Very rare in Canal Walk the buildings create wind tunnels )and my first ever night shot  









































They were still building the white building in the middle but its now finnished 



















Inside with Xmas decorations 
















The food court at Xmas looks like ?:nuts:





















Taken from the balcony
My (rented) apartment was connected by a bridge I was litterally in minutes at the Mall where you can shop eat of watch movies 



















On a rainy evening 



















You would never guess that its hectic inside in the weekends
Since it was impossible to sit on my balcony because of the blasting wind I used to sit right next to the water hidden by the high grass and read a book this is when I took this shot 




















I was rather taken aback the first time I saw this shopping center It does have elements of Disney in it and people do have all sort of names for it  
some love it some hate it but it actually grew on me and especially at night I think its beautiful it was nice to experience living there but I was glad to leave it too


----------



## Subrata (Mar 18, 2009)

FromJoanne said:


> Subrata I really liked your pix especially since you took a different take of the sights from most tourists
> 
> This
> *#6. Table Top Mountain from the roof of Sandton City Shopping Centre*
> ...


Thanks Joanne!! You are spot on.........I now do remember that it was indeed The Canal Walk, (I just wasn't recalling the name)

Your shots are awesome!! They have brought the memories flooding back of the lovely place that it is, the information provided by you adds a wonderful perspective to this beautiful place.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice shots


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Subrata said:


> #4. *The African Trading Company Building*


That building looks awesome, thanks Subrata for those pics


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

annman said:


> ^^ Boring!!! That area is so Martha Stewart and Wall Street CEO vacation home! :lol: :lol: :lol: Do something crazy.


Hahaha Im going there with a friend who is visiting his family in Boston besides Ive only been there once during Winter so it wasn't really fun. We all have different preferences. I don't think the areas I've mentioned are boring. Historical Boston with its museums and architecture, beaches at Cape Cod, partying at Provincetown, island hopping ......


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for the pics people. I love the sarcasm from the "London-bloke!" You guys are more than welcome to post your self-made pics here... Thread doesn't Say "Cape Town by ME ONLY!" Go ahead!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

>


Could someone post -more- pics of the new stadium of Cape-town (i dont remember the name btw)  thanks


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

^^ Green Point Stadium... I'll PM FromJoanne, that's the stadium photographic expert!


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

cool pics

i have lots of family in cape town and they have all been victims of crime - luckily nothing life threatening - but you have to be aware if you travel there

as anywhere

anyway maybe a local can describe to the person who was mugged etc - that a lot of the shanty towns are populated by people from neighbouring countries


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

Anyways, while we wait for FromJoanne for Green Point pics, I'll post some of my own...

Cape Town CBD...









Clifton Forth Beach from Kloof Rd...









Far eastern suburbs, Sir Lowrys Pass and upper Somerset West and Helderberg Mountain behind...









Cape Town's main supply dam, Theewaterskloof Dam near Villiersdorp...









Looking towards Cape Town and Table Mountain from the Winelands...









Sunset directly over Table Mountain, from Seidelberg Wine Estate, Paarl


----------



## mike7743 (Oct 23, 2007)

- edit


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

Cape Town is an amazing city! Wonderful, keep them coming!:cheers:


----------



## FromJoanne (Feb 1, 2009)

- edit


----------



## FromJoanne (Feb 1, 2009)

- edit


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

mike7743 said:


> wow, this post is so mind bogglingly stupid, bias and written with an agenda (I wouldn't even be surprised if half the story is made up) I couldn't even finish reading it. but then again coming from a French person, it's not really surprising.


Coming from a French person?? Is being French _still_ a problem in Freedomland...?
:wtf:


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

*Pics from yesterday, April 1st 2009*

Mostly of Camps Bay and Clifton, Atlantic Seaboard suburbs, one of Gardens just outside the CBD...


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

You make me miss the Mother City annman.


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

Driving into the city on the N1









Driving in on the M6









Evening from Bloubergstrand









N1 100km from Cape Town near Rawsonville









Cape Town International Convention Centre









Huguenot Tunnel (N1), western approach, 70km from Cape Town


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*18 December 2008*


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Nice, thanks for pics Mo.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## FromJoanne (Feb 1, 2009)

This is also Cape Town on the Atlantic seaboard of the Cape Peninsula.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Mo Rush said:


>


I like this one the most.


----------



## FromJoanne (Feb 1, 2009)

Cape Town by Night 
As seen from the top of Signal Hill 








V&A Waterfront 

Situated in the working harbour of Cape Town the vibrant V&A Waterfront is South Africa’s most visited attraction. The waterfront has so many activities and attractions which make it a very interesting and exciting place. 
People visit for numerous reasons; to shop, dine, sip on cocktails, to listen to music, go on boat trips and visit the Two Oceans Aquarium… the list goes on.
The underlying appeal of the V&A Waterfront is its magnificent setting. With Table Mountain looking down on you and the fresh ocean breeze from Table Bay take some time to take in the scenery. 
The harbour is just as beautiful in the night as it is in the day and it is always alive with visitors.

















The Port of Cape Town 

Because of its position along one of the world's busiest trade routes it is one of the busiest ports in South Africa, handling the largest amount of fresh fruit and second only to Durban as a container port. The port also has significant repair and maintenance facilities that are used by several large fishing fleets and parts of the West African oil industry. Because of the many tourist attractions offered by Cape Town and its surrounding region, many cruise ships also berth in the port.

































April 7 2009 The Port of Cape Town 




































Green Point Common and the new 2010 Soccer Stadium which will be finnished December 2009 
Just on the rightof this photo lies the V&A Waterfront


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

Beautiful shots, as per usual! Thanks Joanne! :cheers:


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

*Inner City from Signal Hill*

Here are just a couple random shots of the city centre and inner-city suburbs taken from Signal Hill (350m high) on the west flank of Table Mountain. Taken yesterday, 11th April. You can see it's the end of our dry, summer season and winter needs to come, everything looks a little dry!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Annman, some of the links dont seem to be working.


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

FIXED!  Had some Photobucket issues.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Nice shots Annman.


----------



## pokistic (May 8, 2007)

Very good shots of Cape Town. If there is high crime and muggings in this city, you will think that people will prefer to live in apartment buildings for better security. So there will be demand for more construction of these apartment buildings and a better skyline. I mean look at Brazilian cities. Security creates demand for these towers and look at those skylines. Is this happening? Photos?


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

^^ Nope. Crime has been decreasing very rapidly in the city. Crime is at very low levels in most inner-city areas. High-crime rates are usually only found in outer-areas like shanty towns. The push to live in apartments for those reasons is not evident here at all. People live in apartments, because they want to be close to work, restaurants, street life, nightlife etc. Cape Town's urban fabric is not nearly as dense and will not be nearly as dense as Brazilian cities anytime in the near future.

South African cities' anatomy does not resemble Brazil's at all. Our cities' more resemble an Australian urban anatomy. If you browse through the pics, you'll see Cape Town more resembles the urban environment of a Melbourne or Perth rather than a Sao Paulo or Rio.


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

> I love Cape Town to bits and actually made a conscious decision to live here. *I could have lived in the USA had I wanted to*. But, that said, I do love Quebec... the landscape is gorgeous in a genteel way, Mont Tremblant is awesome and Montréal and Québec are two very cool cities, and very unique in their context of being in North America.


Oh my God, changing beautiful Cape town for the US would have been a regrettable decision...it is like moving form heaven to hell!


I love the Cape Town pics, a true delight to the eye...keep them coming!:cheers:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

awesome city:cheers:


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

annman said:


> ^^ How angry? Does Hermanus (90km SE of Cape Town) make you angry?
> :lol: Come down and visit us again... Dutchmen always welcome!


Because I don't live there !!! :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash: So stop torturing me with these pictures.

Hermanus was great. I just had too little time...


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photo @Mo Rush ^^


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Mo Rush, Urban Showcase is for photographs we take ourselves. Cityscapes and Skylines is for photos from the net. Those photos you posted are nice, but in the wrong section.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

I really love Clifton Beach and Camps Bay... :drool:


----------



## nsub_guy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Love the pics*

Hey you

I just wanne say thanx for all the great pics you have posted. I myself live in cape town en ek moet se, daai oudjie van Frankryk moet regtig vir hom laat kyk. Hy is n suur mens en ek dink dat hy maar gehoop het dat Kaapstad lyk soos een van daai Afrika Lande.

Well, clearly, he was mistaken. Once again, thanx for keeping our great city name on high.


----------



## nsub_guy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Northern Subs*

I forgot to ask, please can you post some pics of Gordens Bay, the nsub like Upper Bellville, Durbanville etc. As most tourist only know of the CBD and the SSub. As we that lived in cape town has seen that the whole of the nsub has changed alot and try to get some of the nigh life in Edward Street, it kinda looks like Long street, but more Modern and its a nice place to Party aswell.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

nsub_guy said:


> Hey you
> 
> I just wanne say thanx for all the great pics you have posted. I myself live in cape town en ek moet se, daai oudjie van Frankryk moet regtig vir hom laat kyk. Hy is n suur mens en ek dink dat hy maar gehoop het dat Kaapstad lyk soos een van daai Afrika Lande.
> 
> Well, clearly, he was mistaken. Once again, thanx for keeping our great city name on high.


Don't be rude now nsub_guy, there are more than just Afrikaans speaking people reading this thread.

Translation for anyone who could be interested:

"I myself live in cape town and I must say that guy from France must really look out for himself. He is a sour person and I think that he had just hoped that Cape Town looks like one of those African lands."


----------



## nsub_guy (Apr 16, 2009)

*To mr Kiwi*

Thank you Mr Kiwi

I will post next time english and whatever I say in Afrikaans, I will translate it to English.

My apologies for those who did not understand.


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

^^ The sunset pics I posted were taken from Welgemoed above the N1 in the Northern Suburbs. I have not got many pics of the northern suburbs, but will try to take some soon. Yes, some of those areas around TygerValley are looking mighty swanky these days. Moenie bekommer oor die Afrikaans nie.  But we do keep it as English as possible to keep all internationals in the loop.


----------



## nsub_guy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Yor!!!*

I must say, you are very kind. Thank you so much for getting back to me.


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

Northern Suburbs Guy abbreviated... check this out in the SA Forums: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=849738


----------



## nsub_guy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Annman*

That is so true, we always late and harldy RSVP . Shoo!! You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome city!!


----------



## mj12pude (Jan 14, 2009)

hey, keep the great pics comin....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see more photos from Cape Town please :cheers:


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

I have some photos I'll dig up and post  Many are random photos snapped with my cellphone camera, but thankfully technology has advanced to the point that cellphone cameras aren't too bad anymore


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

I went on a Hike yesterday along the Woodcutter's Trail, which is situated on the Eastern side of Table Mountain near Rhode's Memorial. One often forgets that all these amazing hikes and other outdoor activities are situated right on one's doorstep and that we really truly are so blessed to live in such a beautiful city  (as stated before - excuse the cellphone-camera-quality! I really should bring along my camera more...)





































Looking out over the city (1)










Looking out over the city (2)


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

I have many more photos of Hermanus that I need to upload to my PC first, but here are a few I have that were on already.

Hermanus: 










Birkenhead Brewery, where we had a nice lunch. It's in a town called Stanford, which is just outside of Hermanus:


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Knysna is my favourite town in the Western Cape. It's around a 5/6 hour drive from Cape Town. It's amazingly beautiful and very popular with the tourists. There's so much to do here that there's never an excuse to be bored - even in the rainy weather we were experiencing!

*Atop the Knysna Heads (the entryway into the Knysna Lagoon:*

A walkway









Looking out from left to right








































The lagoon. You'll see Leisure Isle and the actual town in the distance









The walkway down to the beach from one of the Heads









A bridge built to help navigate across the rocks on the beach









A friend on the same bridge









*Knysna - the actual town:*

A Knysna street









Knysna Waterfront
















(A ferry)
















(Taking a walk along one of the jettis when a very thick and eery mist set in)


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

I am extremely amazed by South Africa: the natural beauty, landscapes, climate, flora, fauna, the people, languages, cities, etc. I've never been, but I would love to and plan to... I could also easily picture myself living there...


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Thought I'd ad a few pics of my home town - Simon's Town.










and no trip to Simon's Town would be complete without a trip to Boulders. Great memories of clambering up all those rocks, naming them...and the leaping off. hahaha


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

The Bloukraans bridge, which was built in the 1980's along with a series of bridges designed to link Cape Town and Port Elizabeth. It's currently home to the world's highest bridge bungee:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Lydon said:


> The Bloukraans bridge, which was built in the 1980's along with a series of bridges designed to link Cape Town and Port Elizabeth. It's currently home to the world's highest bridge bungee:


*WRONG *

On 17 December 2006, The Macau Tower started operating a proper bungee jump, which became the "Highest Commercial Bungee Jump In The World" (233m) according to the Guinness Book of Records. The Macau Tower Bungy does have a "Guide cable" system which limits swing (the jump is very close to the structure of the tower itself) but does not have any effect on the speed of decent, so this still qualifies the jump for the World Record.

There is another commercial bungee jump currently in operation which is just 13m smaller, at 220 metres (720 ft). This jump, which is made without guide ropes, is located near Locarno, Switzerland and takes place from the top of the Verzasca Dam (pictured). This jump was prominently featured in the opening scene of the James Bond film Goldeneye.

Bloukrans Bridge was opened in 1997 and uses a pendulum bungee system. It is 216m high, from the platform to the river below.

P.S. Fabulous pics of Boulders, one of my favourite hideaways in Cape Town.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

SYDNEY said:


> *WRONG *
> 
> On 17 December 2006, The Macau Tower started operating a proper bungee jump, which became the "Highest Commercial Bungee Jump In The World" (233m) according to the Guinness Book of Records. The Macau Tower Bungy does have a "Guide cable" system which limits swing (the jump is very close to the structure of the tower itself) but does not have any effect on the speed of decent, so this still qualifies the jump for the World Record.
> 
> ...


The world's highest BRIDGE bungee. Please read posts properly before going on a ranting spree. 

Lastly, no, it was opened in 1984. The bungee was opened in 1997.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Lydon said:


> The world's highest BRIDGE bungee. Please read posts properly before going on a ranting spree.
> 
> Lastly, no, it was opened in 1984. The bungee was opened in 1997.


My mistake, I speed read, a legacy from studying for 4 years. I do apologise :cheers: The only one ranting is you  I am as cool as a cucumber mate.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Apology accepted.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Lydon said:


> Apology accepted.


:cheers:


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Stunning pics Lydon.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks mate


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

Lydon changes avatars like I change addresses


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Lmao! How random. And hey, my previous one was like 2 months old


----------



## Jeffahn (May 10, 2009)

Some pics of Blouberg from 2008:


----------



## FromJoanne (Feb 1, 2009)

nice shots of places I havent been yet 
keep them coming guys !


----------



## mj12pude (Jan 14, 2009)

can we bring back this thread...i'd like to see more wester cape pics.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Indeed we must  I agree.


----------



## Andrew_za (Feb 3, 2009)

error


----------



## Andrew_za (Feb 3, 2009)

*Relaunch*

*On Hold*


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Still waiting for those photos Andrew


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Here are some photos I took of Century City around 2 months ago. Century City is a suburb of Cape Town that consists of Cape Town's largest shopping centre - Canal Walk (145 000m2) - the Ratanga Junction theme park, many offices, apartments and houses, as well as various nature conservation areas and public spaces. Everything is built around a series of canals. 

All photos are available on my Flickr in bigger sizes 

*Liberty Life* building:



















The site on which *Canal Plaza* will be built (to the right):










*Knights Bridge* in the distance:










*Canal Walk* in the distance:










*Canal Walk and Knights Bridge* in the distance:










*Houses* along the Canal:














































The view of Century City from a *Waterstone East* apartment:










Looking out towards Milnerton from the same apartment:










Miscellaneous:

















































































































































Random exercise machines:


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Neaxt year I a going to this city. Can wait for it :banana:


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

awesome pics of cape town and the cape province, it looks very nice!


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

skytrax said:


> Neaxt year I a going to this city. Can wait for it :banana:


We look forward to having you


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Lovely pics Lydon.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

--


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really lovely, great those new photos


----------

